# How are the holidays



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

I got a new sight for my bow. Its a spot-hogg Hogg-it 5 pin .19 pins :darkbeer:


----------



## akhunter13 (Dec 14, 2008)

*a couple of things*

Getting a new Tru-fire release and an arm guard. I'm also getting some new cabela's gor-tex insulated snow pants for the winters up here.


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

Haven't done christmas yet but I've got to work (the animals don't know it's christmas).


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

i got around 300 dollars and some other things.


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

i got a W&W HMc 30 inch stabilizer cause my taza broke . nd a pda with target plot to plot my shots and tell me how important it is to move my sight cause it gives you the potentioal for each end with a centered group


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

Xcreekarchery1 said:


> i got a W&W HMc 30 inch stabilizer cause my taza broke . nd a pda with target plot to plot my shots and tell me how important it is to move my sight cause it gives you the potentioal for each end with a centered group


the pda program is cool.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

YES! I got a Mathews Drenalin with black limbs and a camo riser! and an Alpine Bear Claw quiver ( I also got a hat, some clothes, a book, a calender, and a few other things)


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

got my duck and my buck back from taxdermist and got my new bow but it really dont count it was free


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

i got a stan micro III :shade:


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

i got cash to buy a target bow  I get to pick


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

I got a Parker Phoenix, a sweatshirt, a hat and AC/DC's new cd. So it was great!!!!


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

bow slayer said:


> i got cash to buy a target bow  I get to pick


sounds good, got any ideas which your interested in ?


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

I got a bunch of money.......... new string and cables (winners choice) and a phantom drop away. wait until you guys see these new fletchings on my arrows........


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

BIGBC said:


> sounds good, got any ideas which your interested in ?


im torn between the Hoyt pro elite and Mathews Conquest Apex


----------



## hardshots (Jul 24, 2008)

i got a blue knob kit for my sure loc sight and a matching rist sling for my new riptide blue 38 pro


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

with some christmas money I got myself a Copper John dead nuts 2 micro 6 pin sight!!


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

bow slayer said:


> im torn between the Hoyt pro elite and Mathews Conquest Apex


if u ask me
1 if u want new get a hoyt po eliet
2 if u want new save up a little bit more money and get a vantage eliet
3 if u want used wait for a used ventage eliet 
4 if u want used pro eliete go to the classifieds and buy one now


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

got a copper john EVO 2 ANTS and a big jonson stablizer carter insatiable 2 extreme scope and some clothes and also some cash


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

me got around 300-400 dollars 
got some camo
a new nikon 3-9 50mm rifel scope
a bunch of tooles

with the money i am guna get a doz fatboy arrows, a singer 1951 sewing machine (for my leather), and i am guna make a 8x8 foot target:shade: 

now i got some new camo, i got a new scope now all i got to do by midnight is convince mom and dad that i need a new rifel o go with it:shade:


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

i got money knife and new muzzloader


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Got a new book ("Become the Arrow" by Byron Ferguson) and some other little archery things. But I'm itching to make a new bow and make up a batch of good arrows for it....


----------



## b18intega (Nov 25, 2007)

around $300 cash, Bitzenburger fletching jib, gold tip arrows (had to fletch myself), new wallet, and clothes


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

I got a spot hogg hunter hogg-it wrapped, a vaportrail limb driver, and a carter backstrap backtension release


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

bow slayer said:


> im torn between the Hoyt pro elite and Mathews Conquest Apex


Either the Apex or looking into the Martin Scepter 4.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

bow slayer said:


> im torn between the Hoyt pro elite and Mathews Conquest Apex


Not bad choices =P , shoot them side by side, it will really show wether ur a Hoyt guy or a Mathews guy lol.
Im lucky, the decisions been made easy for me =]


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

so far mine suck. Had 2 moultrie I40's stolen, a climber stolen, and a ladder stand wrecked and topled to the ground. I'm livid, but long story short, I have pics of a some trespassers on atvs earlier in the year on one of the cams that was taken. I have some good pics of him so hopefully, the authorities and I will catch the punk who did it. What a christmas day for me.ukey: Right now I'm livid, but hopefully tommorow somebody will have a late, unexpected, and unhappy christmas present (me and the cops!!!), and that will make a great christmas present for me to see the look on that punk's face!


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

GA HOYT said:


> me got around 300-400 dollars
> got some camo
> a new nikon 3-9 50mm rifel scope
> a bunch of tooles
> ...


dude on the sewing machine thats a good pick. if you ever have some really thick stuff just let me know cause i have a industrial machine for parachures


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

> got my duck and my buck back from taxdermist and got my new bow but it really dont count it was free


What kind of duck is it? I think I'm gonna mount the next nice drake gadwall I kill....
For Christmas I got my Vulcan accesorized, a lot of money, a Primos pull up rope, a Realtree tree hanger, a video camera, and I think $700 total. I'm buying a sweet still-camera tomorrow when I go to Best Buy, pretty excited


----------



## ky_grl:) (Oct 6, 2008)

Hopee everyonee had a great Christmas!!
Minee was amazing! 2 new Conquest 4s onn the way!:teeth:


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I got an epic cam from my parents for Christmas. it is awesome, plus i got some other little stuff. i also got some camo from my grandparents.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

Rory/MO said:


> What kind of duck is it? I think I'm gonna mount the next nice drake gadwall I kill....
> For Christmas I got my Vulcan accesorized, a lot of money, a Primos pull up rope, a Realtree tree hanger, a video camera, and I think $700 total. I'm buying a sweet still-camera tomorrow when I go to Best Buy, pretty excited


drake Wood duck


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

hstubblefield said:


> drake Wood duck


I've shot a ton of woodies, just never got one mounted. Not sure why, maybe that'll be after the gadwall


----------

